# Capt. Nathan's Port Mansfield Trophy Trout Trips Dec 1-April 30th



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

LAST AVAILABLE PORT MANSFIELD TROPHY TROUT DATES:

Folks, if yâ€™all havenâ€™t fished the Lower Laguna this time of year, donâ€™t miss your chance at some phenomenal topwater action with the chance to set your personal best. 

The following dates are open for our Port Mansfield Trophy Trout trips. These are a 2 day minimum booking, but book as many as you want. Our Port Mansfield trips are catch and release only, with the hunt for trophy trout in mind. These dates are all selected around good moon phases. It has been a great start to the year with several fish over 6# and a handful over 8.25#.

February
27/28

March
7-10, 16/17, 25-31

April
1-3, 11-17, 24-30

Give us a shout today for the trip you wonâ€™t soon forget.


----------

